# Fledermäuse am Haus



## blackbird (15. Sep. 2014)

Moin moin... 
 

Diese Fledermäuse haben sich bei uns unter der Regenablaufüberstandsblechkante* eingenistet... Wir haben an sich nichts gegen den Besuch dort, wüssten aber gern, ob sie dort außer Verstecken zu spielen auch irgendwelche Schäden an der Dämmung o.ä. anrichten (können).

* hat das Ding auch einen richtigen Namen  ?

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Küstensegler (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim,

kenne bei mir im Dorf einige die diese Untermieter beherbergen. Über Schäden ist mir aber nichts bekannt.
Es sollen ganz ruhige Untermieter sein, die zumeist nur abhängen. Die kleinen Klexe die sie machen, werden dich
ja auch nicht stören, da sie ja auf der Dachschräge vom Regen weggewaschen werden.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Wie das Blech in Profi-Jargon heißt kann ich die leider auch nicht sagen. Nenne sie doch einfach 
Regenbogen - hört sich zumindest nett an.


----------



## blackbird (15. Sep. 2014)

Hi Carlo, 
gut, wenn die da nur abhängen, soll mir das recht sein... 
Kleckse würden sich schon zeigen, da es eine senkrechte Fassade (das Rote) ist, wo sie sich unter dem Blech zum Rumhängen niedergelassen haben. 
Eine Dachschräge gibt es bei uns nicht. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Boxerfan (15. Sep. 2014)

Kenne das Blech unter dem Namen Atika. So werden die Holz oder Blecchverkleidungen von Regenrinne zu Hauswand genannt. Freu Dich über deie Untermieter , die machen keinen Lärm und keinen großen Dreck.
Beim Abbruch auf dem Bau wurden sie verflucht, wegen denen wurden Abbruchbaustellen stillgelegt.Mußten erst Umsiedlungsmöglichkeiten geschaffen werden bevor es weitergehen durfte


----------



## blackbird (15. Sep. 2014)

Hi Dietmar, 
Attika wird die erhöhte Mauer um das Flachdach genannt, nicht aber die Bleche dort... 
Sei's drum - das war auch nur ein Spaß. Mir ging es um die neuen Mieter... 
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim, 
wenn die Genossen sich jetzt bei Dir einnisten, dann wird das vermutlich ihr Winterlager. 
Bei mir sind auch Fledermäuse. 
Schäden habe ich noch keine festgestellt. 

Im ersten Jahr hier hatten sie sich allerdings auf dem alten Heuboden eingenistet, wo sie mir dann immer 
durch die Holzbalken den Dreck runterrieseln ließen - und zwar genau über der Sitzecke auf der Diele. 

Daraufhin habe ich Fledermaushöhlen bei Schwegeler bestellt und an Stellen angebracht, wo die Gesellen weniger stören. 
Sie habe die Höhlen noch im selben Herbst angenommen und seither merke ich gar nicht, dass welche da sind. 
Nur ab und an hat man, wenn man abends noch beim Grillen sitzt das Gefühl, als sei da gerade etwas vorbeigeflogen 

Kleinere Fledermäuse fressen vornehmlich Insekten. 
Etwas größere Arten sind nachtaktive Jäger, die u.a. Kleinnager im Visier haben....interessant also 
für die aktive Mäusebekämpfung 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2014)

Servus Tim

Weit verbreitet sind _Kleine Hufeisennase_ _(Rhinolophus hipposideros) _und _Große Hufeneisennase_ (_Rhinolophus ferrumequinum)_
Bei mir zu Hause hängen entweder die _Wasserfledermaus_ (_Myotis daubentonii_) oder das _Kleine Mausohr_ (_Myotis blythii_)
immer im Winkel Dachsparren/Holzverkleidung.

Foto folgt (da ich in der Arbeit bin). 

Die hängen nur ab und richten keinerlei Schaden an.
Im Gegenteil sie futtern allerlei Insekten bei Ihren nächtlichen Flügen, die wir als Schädlinge bezeichnen, aber für die Fledermäuse sind sie eine wichtige Nahrungsquelle.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## blackbird (15. Sep. 2014)

Hi zusammen. 

Hört sich ja so an, als ob ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss. 
Dann freu ich mich über die neuen Mieter, die ihren Mietzins dadurch begleichen, dass sie mir die Insekten vom Hals halten. 

Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## pema (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tim,
eigentlich möchte ich dich nur einmal darauf hinweisen, wie privilegiert du mit deinen Fledermäusen bist.
Ich habe - bis auf Urlaubsaufenthalte - noch nie eine lebende Fledermaus gesehen. Hätte ich welche unter meinem Dachfirst hängen, würde ich 100 Fotos machen und damit angeben.
Aber leider ist es ja oft so, dass man Dinge, Menschen, Tiere, die man ständig um sich herum hat, nicht wirklich schätzen kann.
Ich weiß nicht, ob du Kinder hast...wenn ja: zeig ihnen die Fledermäuse - wer weiß, ob es die bei uns (bzw. bei Dir) noch in ein paar Jahren gibt.
Das Styropor deiner Wärmedämmung wird uns alle allerdings überleben.
petra


----------



## blackbird (15. Sep. 2014)

Hi Petra, 

ich hatte ja schon geantwortet, dass ich mich über deren Besuch freue. 
Meine Kids sind gerade 10 Monate alt, ich denke das wird noch etwas dauern, bis ihnen der Unterschied zw. einem Vogel und einer Fledermaus auffallen dürfte. 
Ich schätze jegliches Tierleben um uns herum sehr. Ganz besonders, weil ich es toll finde, dass es hier in der Stadt so vielfältig ist...
Wir haben hier Eichhörnchen und verschiedene Vögel (Elstern, Eichelhäher, div. Meisen, Finken und natürlich Spatzen, Krähen, Raben und auch Tauben), Igel und im Pool __ Frösche bzw. __ Kröten und div. Wasserinsekten... 
Ich freue mich auch, wenn ich morgens aus der Küche in den Garten schaue und dort unsere Fuchs entdecke.

Es gibt nur wenige Tiere oder Insekten, über deren Anwesenheit ich mich nicht wirklich freue - also bitte keinen falschen Eindruck haben... 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## krallowa (16. Sep. 2014)

Moin, deine Regenablaufüberstandsblechkante nennt sich Traufe und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen Untermietern.
Werden dir ein paar Mücken wegschnappen und das ist immer gut 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Sep. 2014)

moin Tim,
mich frisst gerade der Neid!
Toll, Fledermäuse als Untermieter.
In der Nachbarschaft hat es Pferdeställe,
da sind sie hier auch daheim.
Ab und an __ fliegen sie hier durch den Garten in der Abenddämmerung,
der Flugstil beeindruckt mich immer wieder!
Viele Freude an diesen Akrobaten!

@Helmut
Leider kann "die Seite nicht angezeigt werden", Dein Bild.
Magst Du es nochmals direkt einstellen?

Euch allen einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Digicat (16. Sep. 2014)

Servus Eva-Maria

Danke für deine Rückmeldung ...

 

Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben bin ich bei der Bestimmung unsicher.
Kleines Mausohr oder Wasserfledermaus. Ich tendiere zu Ersterer obwohl der mausähnliche Schwanz nicht zu sehen ist.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Sep. 2014)

... dieses kleine Knuffel-Gesicht und die süßen Öhrchen!!!
Ich weiß auch nicht, um welche Art es sich handelt,
finde sie allerdings ganz, ganz niedlich!


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Sep. 2014)

Och wie süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß! 



Die sieht aus, als würde ihr der plüschige Speck übers Gesicht hängen...


----------



## Uwe.SH (18. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Von Bauschäden durch Fledermäuse, habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.



blackbird schrieb:


> * hat das Ding auch einen richtigen Namen



Timm Windfeder_ /_Ortgangblech oder Traufblech, ( sind Dachrandabschlussprofile )

LG Uwe


----------



## pyro (18. Juni 2018)

Bei mir habe ich heute Fledermäuse über der Terasse im __ Giebel vom Haus bzw. hinter den Brettern des Dachstuhls ausgemacht. Von dort rieselt Fledermauskot aufs Fensterbrett und Terasse herunter was ich störend finde.
Muss ich mir über meinen Holzdachstuhl und die dortigen Bretter Gedanken machen das diese durch Kot und Urin der Fledermäuse angegriffen/angeätzt werden?


----------



## pyro (21. Juni 2018)

Ich glaub ich hab es geschafft das sich zumindest ein Grossteil der Tiere ein anderes Zuhause gesucht hat...

Ich habe die Holzverkleidung mit Xyladecor gestrichen und vor die vermutete Einflugöffnung sowie an die Dachbalken Alufoliestreifen mit einem Reissnagel befestigt.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (21. Juni 2018)

du bist unser ganz besonderer Held. 
Wir versuchen hier Unterkünfte für Fledermäuse zu schaffen und du schmeißt sie raus.


----------



## krallowa (21. Juni 2018)

Moin,

@pyro 

Find ich persönlich kacke (sorry für das Wort) das du die Fledermäuse vertreibst.
Ich habe jeden Abend Besuch von 2-3 Fledermäusen am Teich, es waren schon Arbeitskollegen zu Besuch nur um sie zu sehen und du .
Ist sicher nicht schön wenn Kot rumliegt aber das ist eben Natur.

Auszug aus einem Artikel des NABU:
Eher selten verraten sich die anwesenden Fledermäuse durch Geräusche. Häufiger finden sich unter ihren Hangplätzen ihre Hinterlassenschaften in Form von trockenen, durch Chitinreste glänzenden Kot oder durch Überbleibsel von Beuteinsekten. Diese Spuren können jedoch einfach weggefegt oder sogar als hochwertiger Pflanzendünger im Garten genutzt werden. Weitere Schäden verursachen die *nützlichen* Insektenjäger nicht, denn sie nagen nicht an Holz, zerbeißen keine Kabel und zerstören keine Isolierung.

Quelle: https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/saeugetiere/fledermaeuse/wissen/01373.html

Einfach mal vorher lesen und dann handeln.
Hat mich jetzt 1 Minute gekostet den Artikel zu finden und die Tiere als harmlos für die Immobilie einzustufen, danke.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Juni 2018)

Hast du wenigstens nachgeschaut, ob in dem Loch Jungtiere sind bevor du's zugemacht hast? Jetzt ist nämlich Aufzuchtzeit


----------



## lollo (21. Juni 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Von dort rieselt Fledermauskot aufs Fensterbrett und Terasse herunter was ich störend finde.



Hallo,

das müßten dann ja Kolonien sein die dort schlafen, wenn du dich über die winzigen Köttel störst. 



pyro schrieb:


> Muss ich mir über meinen Holzdachstuhl und die dortigen Bretter Gedanken machen das diese durch Kot und Urin der Fledermäuse angegriffen/angeätzt werden?



Viel mehr solltest du dir Gedanken machen, welchen Schaden du mit deinem Geballere bei Tieren und in der Umwelt anrichtest.


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

Kann man sich durch sowas gestört fühlen? (Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt das Foto auch ohne FB-Account sehen):
Foto: Igelhilfe Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## blackbird (22. Juni 2018)

Kann man sehen. Süß


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2018)

Leider hat das arme Hascherl seine Mutter verloren und wird jetzt liebevoll von Hand aufgepäppelt.


----------



## lollo (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

so etwas hatten wir auch schon zur Aufzucht, eine Zwergfledermaus, die Aufzucht war erfolgreich.


----------



## pyro (22. Juni 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Hast du wenigstens nachgeschaut, ob in dem Loch Jungtiere sind bevor du's zugemacht hast? Jetzt ist nämlich Aufzuchtzeit



Wer hat hier ein Loch zugemacht, wer vertreibt Fledermäuse?

Die anderen Beiträge will ich jetzt nicht alle und nicht im Detail kommentieren aber scheinbar stieg hier bei manchen der Puls so schnell an das weder lesen, verstehen noch nachdenken mehr möglich war. Nur so ist wohl mancher Beitrag entstanden...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Juni 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab es geschafft das sich zumindest ein Grossteil der Tiere ein anderes Zuhause gesucht hat...
> 
> Ich habe die Holzverkleidung mit Xyladecor gestrichen und vor die vermutete Einflugöffnung sowie an die Dachbalken Alufoliestreifen mit einem Reissnagel befestigt.


OK, ungründlich gelesen und unklar formuliert 
Trotzdem, du hast Vergrämungsmaßnahmen ergriffen, du schreibst ja selbst, dass sich ein Großteil der Tiere ein anderes Zuhause gesucht hätte. (btw ein ziemlicher Euphemismus: ein "Zuhause" hat man einem anderen nicht einfach so wegzunehmen)
Welche Motivation hinter dem Anstrich mit (giftigem? übelriechendem?) Xyladecor steckt erschließt sich auch nicht wirklich.
Eine eventuelle Überprüfung auf hilflose Jungtiere vor oder während deiner Vergrämungsaktion erwähnst du mit keinem Wort, wird man also mal nachfragen dürfen.

Inwiefern deine Maßnahmen eine erhebliche und damit strafbare Störung nach dem Naturschutzgesetz darstellen, wäre dann auch noch zu klären.


----------

